#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Erste Hilfe >

## Leonessa

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Wie ihr z.T. vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt, bin ich seit einiger Zeit bei der Johanniter Unfallhilfe e.V. und mache dort im Sanitätsdienst mit.
Dazu muss ich ein paar Kurse belegen, an denen quasi jeder mitmachen könnte. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, wie unsicher viele Menschen bei der Ersten Hilfe oder bei lebensrettenden Sofortmaßnahmen sind.
Nun wollte ich euch mal interessehalber fragen, wie lange denn euer letzter Erste-Hilfe-Kurs her ist.
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Antworten! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Bei mir ist er noch nicht ein Jahr her, aber man vergisst so verdammt schnell, wenn man keine Übung hat. 
Das wichtigste in einer Notsituation ist: Ruhe bewahren. 
Und dann gilt, eine Hilfe ist besser als keine Hilfe.
Also traut euch, aber als erstes immer den Notruf tätigen  :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

meine letzter erste-hilfe-kurs war am 28/29.09.2006.
ich wurde zum betrieblichen ersthelfer ausgebildet. bin darüber froh, hab es schon 1-2mal anwenden müssen und überlege schon seit geraumer zeit, ob ich nicht ehrenamtlcih weitermache?
was meinst du?

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Leonessa, 
ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Ich war 24 1/2 Jahre aktives Mitglied bei den Kameraden mit dem weiß-roten Zeichen auf den Autos, bis ich wegen einer Art Mobbing ausgestiegen bin. Es gibt richtige Berührungs-ängste in diesen Kursen, und wer seinen Führerschein erst mal in der Tasche hat, kommt gar nicht auf die Idee, seine Kenntnisse mal wieder aufzufrischen. 
Bei mir ist der letzte EH-Kurs tatsächlich fast 30 in Worten: dreißig! Jahre her, aber bis vor acht Jahren war ich in der aktiven Bereitschaft mit Weiterbildung im Gruppenabend.
Anekdote am Rande: 1990 hatten wir einen großen Wohnungsbrand in der Altstadt mit Verletzten. Zum Glück hatten wir wenige Wochen zuvor einen neuen Beatmungskoffer gekriegt und auch ausgiebig die Bedienung der neuen Technik geübt. Nun, ich sollte den Koffer aus dem Auto holen u. für einen evtl. Einsatz vorbereiten, schließlich war ich fit an dem Ding. Und dann kniete ich da und bekam das Schloß nicht auf!!! Drei andere auch nicht!!! DAS HABEN WIR NICHT GEÜBT, weil der Koffer stets schon offen und alles vorbereitet war! 
Wo sind die Jahre nur geblieben............. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo ihr 3! 
Schön, dass ich so schnell Antworten bekommen habe!
Danke.
mämchen, deine Geschichte ist- wenn es auch in dem Moment schreklich war-  phantastisch! Sie könnte grad von mir kommen, ich steh auch mit sämtlichen Schlössern auf Kriegfuß, die ich nur irgendwie finden kann! Und im Notfall ist man ja auch so voll mit Adrenalin, dass sowas z.T. noch schwerer fällt (der berühmte Stuhl, um den man 20 mal herumläuft, anstatt ihn einmal zur Seite zu stellen und dann immer einen direkten Weg zu haben). Fühlst du dich auch heute noch fitt in Erster-Hilfe?
Ein betrieblicher Ersthelfer ist sicher was interessantes, hab schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass man da auch viel zu sehen bekommt.
Ich persönlich kann dir die ehrenymtliche Tätigkeit auch nur empfehlen, ich habe super viel Spass dabei und man kann auch sagen, dass sein Hobby einen gewissen Sinn hat. Es ist halt auch sehr abwechslungsreich! :Smiley: 
@Michi: das mit der Hilfe finde ich auch sehr wichtig. Was ich auch gut finde: als ich grade in der Tagesstätte gearbeitet habe kam morgens mal ein Mann rein, lief auf mich zu und fragte, ob ich was mit Medizin am Hut hätte. Ich nickte. Dann sagte er: dort draußen liegt ein Mann im T-shirt in der kälte im Gras, ich weiß nicht ob er noch lebt oder ob es ihm gut geht, traue mich auch nicht alleine hin, würden Sie evtl. mitkommen.
Letztendlich war es ein Landstreicher, der gerade gemütlich  auf seinen Bierflaschen etwas tifer schlief und mich anmaulte, warum ich ihn geweckt hätte und ich solle mich um meine eigenen Probleme kümmern. Da er aber auch noch von nahem halb tot aussah, fand ich es gut, dass der Mann wenigstens nicht wie alle anderen vorbeigefahren ist, sondern wenigstens jemanden geholt hat, als er merkte, dass er sich dort nicht hintraut. Hilfe holen oder Notruf absetzen ist immer schon viel mehr geholfen wie Gaffen oder Weggucken! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Julia,
bei mir sind's ungefähr 20 Jahre her, als ich den letzten Erste-Hilfe-Kurs machte - dies war der 5. Auffrischungskurs, danach habe ich nichts mehr aufgefrischt.
Vor 1/2 Jahr ließ ich mir von meinem Sohn von seinem Kurs berichten.  
Den Test über das Erkennen eines Herzinfarktes (hier aus dem Forum) habe ich mal gemacht und war richtig gut, sowohl als Laie, wie auch die Simulation als Mediziner (als Hypertoniker habe ich mich allerdings auch damit befasst).
Wäre das Ganze als Autounfall simuliert, hätte ich so meine Probleme gehabt.  
Bisher habe ich bei Kinderunfällen im Sport oder auf dem Schulhof oder bei meinem eigenen Kind intuitiv das Richtige veranlasst, darunter war zum Glück nie eine lebensbedrohliche Situation.  
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich mir allerdings schon mal überlegt, noch mal einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs zur Auffrischung zu machen.  
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Celina

Mein letzter Erste-Hilfe-Kurs ist länger als zehn Jahre her. Ich habe aber in der letzten Zeit einige Situationen gehabt, wo ich erste hilfe leisten musste -die ich sehr gut anwenden konnte. Die Ruhe bewahren ist für mich oberstes Gebot -denn alle rennen wie aufgescheuchte hühner durch die gegend.
Vor ungef. 2 Jahren habe ich sogar einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs für Tiere belegt.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo celina, 
einen erste-hilfe-kurs für tiere? sowas gibts?
noch nie davon gehört. kannst du was darüber erzählen?

----------


## mämchen

Gibts bei uns auch, auch welche von Tierheilpraktikern. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## mämchen

@Leonessa: Angst, helfen zu müssen, habe ich nicht. Die wichtigsten Dinge wie Stabile Seitenlage, Schocklage, Transport, Verbände haben wir so oft geübt, dass ich es zumindest theoretisch noch weiß - an Praxis fehlts halt jetzt. 
Unsicher bin ich bei sowas wie "verunglückter Motorradfahrer - Helm absetzen oder nicht", das hat sich in der Ausbildung mehrfach geändert, so dass ich den aktuellen Stand nicht weiß. Und da gibt es sicher noch mehr neuere Erkenntnisse   :shy_5new:  
Aber hier im Ortsverein werde ich mit Sicherheit keinen EH-Kurs belegen, und im Kreis stößt man ja auch immer auf dieselben Leute. Müßte mal die Augen offen halten, ob auch andere Hilfsorganisationen in der Nähe was anbieten,              :mummy:   
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi  

> *ICH MEINE DIE WILDSAU...*

 ja, was denn sonst :Huh?:  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

**brüll* 
Eher die Wildsau als uns Frauen auf dem Feuer in Bierkruste grillen!!*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Indianaschubsi 
Wie wäre es denn mit panierten Regenwürmchen oder Engerlingspießchen. 
Recht nahrhaft und schmeckt zum Bier wäre nachdem Du ja eh immer wieder mit
den armen Bubis der BW unterwegs bist doch mal ne Alternative.
Wildschwein oder Reh bekommst Du doch jedesmal vorgesetzt im Manöver und für
die Mädels wäre das auch mal ne Lebenserfahrung mehr.
Schmatz lecker Futtermaisfladen mit Ameisen in Aspik oder Bucheckernkaff. 
Na ja Die Biermenge muß halt stimmen. 
Grüßle vom Wildschweinfänger

----------


## Teetante

*Igittigitt! Wie eklig! 
Da lobe ich mir doch mein Tiramisu, was ich gerade gegessen habe, von meiner Mum selbstgemacht, das ist soooooooo saulecker, da könnte man baden drin! 
Eßt Ihr mal Würmer und Co, ich bleibe dann vegetarisch beim Bier!*

----------


## Küken

Ich hätt zwei Zwergkaninchen die sicher bereit wären ihr fell zu lassen   :Smiley:  
Ich müsst mir dann zwar nen neuen Mann suchen aber was man nich alles macht   :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Küken! 
Behalte mal lieber die Karniggel und damit auch Deinen Mann! Wer weiß, wofür Du ihn nochmal brauchst.....*

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
eher würde ich verhungern, bevor ich so ein zeugs esse 
@küken, 
vielen dank dass du bereit bist soviel zu opfern, damit wir nicht verhungern :Grin:   
@teetante
bier? nee, nich mehr, ich koch mir nen kamillentee überm feuer. der stillt den hunger auch.. :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

O mäne i han gedacht wenn ma scho Zeltchen aufschlägt ist das mit so nem "Erste Hilfe-Ausbilder" von der BW auch gleichzeitig mit nem Überlebenstraining verbunden. 
Und da gehört das nun mal dazu. 
Aber ich hab da ein lecker Bildchen:  tarantelessen.jpg
Echt lecker 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## lucy230279

hey, obelix, 
ich gehe mir euch überall hin, aber ich werd nix essen, gegen das ich ne phobie hab!!
eher sterb ich! schon beim anblick..  schubsi, rette mich!!

----------


## Obelix1962

Warum Tarantelchen ist doch nach dem rösten im Sesamöl toter wie tot.
Schmeckt echt lecker.
Andere haun sich Tütenweise Chips rein und die essen halt Taranteln frisch aus dem
Wok
und scharf sind die du verglühst innerlich. 
Grinz

----------


## Patientenschubser

Indianaschubser Lucy mal zur Seite steht. 
Ohne jeden Zweifel ist das Bild oder die Vorstellung daran so etwas zu essen, für jeden normal denkenden Mitteleuropäer, *EKLIG*.	 :goof_3_cut: 
Es leben schließlich nicht nur Rüdiger Niebergs unter uns. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist es so das viele von uns auch Sachen essen, die ich *EKLIG* finde, z.B. Kuddeln, Euter....	 :zb_fatso_cut:  
Also wir bleiben beim Kanichen oder Büffel oder Wildschwein. 
So nun reitet Indianaschubser in den nächsten Supermarkt und kauft für alle T-Bone Steaks. die vom Grill mit Knoblauch-/ Kräuterbutter. dazu Bier	 :beer_3:  aus großen Kübeln... Hmmm feinefeine 
es grüßt Indianaschubser	 :smile_05:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante,   ich bring für die Häschen dann die benötigten Gewürze mit und mach uns einen: 
Lièvre  dans le vin rouge souce avec frais Spätzele (Fait  à la main) et mettre cépes als Nachtisch natürlich so was wie eine  Framboise en fait de Lait de coco avec vanillé 
bone appetite   Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Ahja, Obelix, das wird schon schmecken! 
Was um Himmels willen soll das sein??*

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix 
tsts, ich als fastfertige französistik-studentin muss da mal korrigieren:  lièvre (où lapin) au vin rouge avec des "spätzle"fraises (faites à la main) et des bolets 
= Hase (oder kaninchen) in Rotwein mit frischen Spätzle (handgemacht) und Steinpilzen  comme dessert quelque chose comme des framboises en lait de coco avec une pincée de vanille  als nachtisch so etwas wie himbeeren in kokosmilch mit einer prise vanille 
ich hoffe liebe teetante, du hasts verstanden und lieber obelix, hoffentlich hab ich dich auch richtig verstanden?

----------


## Obelix1962

Junger Hase in Rotweinsouce mit Spätzle und Steinpilzen und der Nachtisch
Himbeeren in Kokosmilch mit Vanillemark

----------


## lucy230279

dann hab ichs doch richtig verstanden.
sorry, wollte dich netböse korrigieren, tut mir nur in der seele weh..
nicht böse sein, liebes obelix :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

ne ne ne Obelix ist so ein ruhiger Geselle dem tut das nicht weh der braucht da wo es um Fremdsprachen geht immer einen Dolmi

----------


## lucy230279

lass mich dein dolmi sein  :Grin:  für englisch und französisch, ich kann sogar die sprachen *fg*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Indianaschubser macht das anders 
Karnickel aufn Spieß, vorher mit Kräuter, eingeweichtem Brot und Zwiebeln (Knoblauch lass ich weg da Lucy das nicht mag) füllen,
Dann ab übers Feuer damit und drehen derhen drehen.
Dazu Folienkartoffeln die im Feuer gegart wurden. 
Dazu Kürbisbowle mit ganzen Früchten oder so.... 
Grüße vom Indianaschubser    :smile_05:

----------


## Teetante

*Danke Lucy für dei Übersetzung! 
Obelix, gibt es das am WE bei Euch? Dann koch mal für 2 mehr, wir kommen dann angereist! 
Schubser, ich mache Karniggel in der Regel so: 
Mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzte Karniggelteile in Olivenöl kräftig anbraten, (von allen Seiten!), kleine Romatomaten (1 Rispe, ca. 5 bis 7 Stück) im ganzen am besten noch mit Stengel, geviertelte Zwiebeln (ca. 2 Stück), 3 bis 4 ganze Schalotten, frischen Knoblauch in 2 Hälften geschnitten, 1 Zweig Rosmarin in 2 teilen und 3 bis 4 Salbeiblätter im Ganzen einfach draufgeben bzw. mit in den Bratentopf geben, mit reichlich Rotwein ablöschen und ab in den Ofen mit Deckel oder Deckel drauf und auf dem Herd auf so mittelmäßiger Flamme ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden schmoren lassen. 
Gegessen wird dann das superzarte Fleisch und das "Geschmurgel", daß durch die Tomaten etc entstanden ist. Frisches Baguette oder Rosmarinkartöffelchen dazu, ein Glas tollen Rotwein, fertig!  
So köstlisch! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
jetzt nimmst Du aber mal gefälligst weißen Pfeffer und Rosenpaprika zum Würzen (Salz natürlich auch).
Das mit dem kräftig anbraten ist auch noch OK.
Aber dannach packt man das Häschen in Alufolie und schiebt es in die Röhre.
Zwiebelchen und Knofi im Bratensud anbraten Tomaten zugeben ebenfalls anbraten
'Brühwürfel(ich nehm da immer so zwei Stück Maggi Fette Brühe) dazugeben die ganze Geschichte wenn sie ein wenig reduziert ist langsam mit 0,2l Rotwein immer wieder unter Zugabe von Mehl (so 3-4 Gäbelchen) immer wieder im wechsel ablöschen bzw. reduzieren das man einen festen Font bekommt. Nelke natürlich nicht vergessen und eine Messerspitze Curry.
So jetzt haben wir zwischenzeitlich ja den breigen/festen Font hergestellt nun tun wir das ganze mit ca 0,6 Litern Wasser auffüllen und auf gut die hälfte reduzieren lassen.
Das Häschen schmort da immer noch in seinem eigenen Saft im Ofen.
so jetzt haben wir die Souce reduziert und pasieren diese in ein anderes Töpfchen und stellen es warm.
Das Häschen dürfte zwischenzeitlich auch durch sein und wir öffnen mal die Alufolie geb den Hasenfont durch das Sieb in das Sössssschen und die Hasenstücklein in der Röhre das das Tier wieder was vom Umfeld mitbekommt.
ca. 10 minuten so offen bei Mittlerer Hitze brutzeln lassen fertig. 
E voila der Hase ist nicht verkocht, 
schmeckt nach Hase und nicht nach Wein 
und die Souce schmeckt dazu. 
Da das Tier ja in seiner Lebensfase im Grünen nur Grünes gegessen hat schmeckt da jetzt wenn Du nebenher das Petersiliensalzkartöffelchen und der Salat der Grüne mit Karottenstiftchen gemacht hast ganz lecker dazu. 
Bleibt mir nur noch Guten Appetit zu wünschen
und viel Spass beim nachkochen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Ich mache weiterhin mein mediterranes Urlaubskarniggel!!*

----------


## lucy230279

ich nehm die variante von schubsi, nichtweil sie von schubsi kommt, sondern weil mir die variante am besten schmecken würde.

----------


## Obelix1962

Tja was will Mann da machen  :Huh?: 
Das eine Mädchen mag keinen Knofi das andere mag lieber nen Wasserkarniggel ! 
Ok die Variante von Schubsi schmeckt bestimmt auch aber Knofi gehört zum Hasen 
wie Wasser zum Kaffekochen.

----------


## Teetante

*Wasserkarniggel?? 
Du hast meins noch nicht gegessen!*

----------


## Obelix1962

ha Du selbst hast geschrieben das Du das arme Tier nach dem scharfen anbraten
in Wein und Gemüse ertränkst 
Da geht doch der ganze Karniggel-Geschmack flöten.
Man will doch Hase essen und nicht Fleisch mit etwas Geschmack (nach Wein oder Tomate oder Knofi oder Zwienel oder oder ) 
Häschen klein immer im eigenen Sud sich garmacht wegen dem Geschmack

----------


## Teetante

*Ach quatsch! 
Ich ertränke das Viech nicht!*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Gott bin ich froh das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. 
Jeder mag es so essen wie er meint das es die richtige Zubereitung sei, oder net. 
Ich mag Karniggel in Rotwein nicht! 
Gruß Indianaschubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hmmmm. Ich liebe alles, wo lecker Rotwein dran kommt in der Küche, z.B. auch Pfälzer Linsensuppe, auch mit reichlich Rotwein, oh lecker, glaube, ich mache die diese Woche mal..... 
Im übrigen, wenn ich das Karniggel in Rotwein ertränke, was ich ja nicht tue, aber wenn doch, dann kann ich es ja mit Erste Hilfe Kenntnissen wieder zum Leben erwecken! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

